# Ubuntu PPC impossible à démarrer



## Killa Bees (26 Octobre 2005)

Salut

J'ai un iMac G5 deuxième génération et j'ai voulu installer ubuntu 5,10 pour PPC

Quand je boot sur le disque tout fonctionne jusqu'au premier shell où je tape install

Puis un écran blanc apparait et le ventilo se met à tourner comme un malade et je ne peux plus rien taper
Il reste planté sur Welcome Open Firmware


?????


----------



## Thierry6 (26 Octobre 2005)

deux questions "simples"
-en tapant sur la touche Entrée au lieu de install, c'est pareil ?
- tu bootes bien sur l'install CD et pas le live CD ?


----------



## Killa Bees (27 Octobre 2005)

enter donne la même chose

voici le message :

Initialising fake screen : ATY, Aphrodite_A
Calling quiesce
returning 0x01400000 from prom_init

Invalid memory access at %SRR0 00000000.0140382 C


Bla blalaaaa


----------



## vypyvypy (31 Octobre 2005)

moi j'ai le meme probleme
j'ai l'impression que le problême vient 
   de la gtavure de l'image disque
   de l'instation d'un logiciel (Mail ?)
    au reboot du clavier !!!
essaiez up grade 5.04 sur internet je me retrouve avec le probleme Clavier
don je reste à la 5.04

<<<<<http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/installation/migration_hoary_breezy>>>>

j'attends un solution
AAA++


----------



## FjRond (1 Novembre 2005)

vypyvypy a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai le meme probleme
> j'ai l'impression que le problême vient
> de la gtavure de l'image disque


Assez courant. Essayez de graver avec cdrecord (à installer avec fink), ce que j'ait fait pour le cd-live d'Ubuntu et pour le cd netinstall de Debian. MissingMediaBurner doit aussi faire l'affaire.


----------



## Yoop (1 Novembre 2005)

Moi j'ai pas eu de problemes en testant UBuntu 5.10 (c'etait expliqué dans le nouveau mag' opensource et bientot dans le Avosmac de novembre). J'ai redemarré en appuyant sur C et c'etait bon mais ptetre que l'install pose d'autres problemes


----------



## coolbreeze (2 Novembre 2005)

j'ai gravé la version PPC de vidalinux et s'est pareil

Même chose avec sourcemage

:mouais:


----------



## vampire1976 (6 Novembre 2005)

même problème pour moi..... welcom firmwire...


----------



## vampire1976 (6 Novembre 2005)

même problème pour moi..... welcom firmwire...

J'ai gravé avec Toast 7, firestareter, missingmediarecorder, utilitaire disque...

rien y fait !


----------



## House M.D. (12 Novembre 2005)

Vu l'erreur renvoyée, je dirais plutôt que c'est un problème en lien avec la carte graphique...

Si je me souviens bien, "ATY" est le nom des cartes ATI en code... maintenant je ne suis pas un pro, et encore moins un codeur... J'ai juste installé Ubuntu sur mon 15", et ça tourne...


----------

